# My wife wants to buy me a lathe!



## ripjack13 (Nov 11, 2014)

Michele has been wanting to buy me a lathe for some time now, but she says everytime she gets me a tool I have to upgrade it somehow, or I return it for something else.
So we went and looked at this one...

http://m.harborfreight.com/8-inch-x-12-inch-bench-top-wood-lathe-95607.html

Is it really a bad lathe to start out on? I don't want to get it and all the tools just to find out I'm not a turner....

So...talk me out of it or give me a suggestion on which one to start out on...

(I also was pricing out the rikon mini.)

http://m.woodcraft.com/Product/832637/rikon-mini-lathe-model-70100.aspx

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Nov 11, 2014)

I would get the Rikon of the two. I had one like the harbor freight and do not like the tail stock

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Alan Sweet (Nov 11, 2014)

Does your wife understand that once you get a lathe that she will only see you at meal times? (sometimes not then) Be very careful, soon after getting a lathe you will contract a syndrome where you must have more tools, wood and accessories. This will become to the postman, UPS and FedEx as they start making daily stops at your house to deliver the next necessary item. You will soon forget who lives with you and you will disappear for days on end just to pay to watch some one else make a bowl, or vase or doo-hickie. After the first step, you are doomed to a life of begin hunched over a spinning lathe and covered with wood shavings and dust.

Reactions: Agree 6 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 11, 2014)

Right....but, she's the one who wants me turn bowls and ornaments.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 11, 2014)

Alan Sweet said:


> Does your wife understand that once you get a lathe that she will only see you at meal times? (sometimes not then) Be very careful, soon after getting a lathe you will contract a syndrome where you must have more tools, wood and accessories. This will become to the postman, UPS and FedEx as they start making daily stops at your house to deliver the next necessary item. You will soon forget who lives with you and you will disappear for days on end just to pay to watch some one else make a bowl, or vase or doo-hickie. After the first step, you are doomed to a life of begin hunched over a spinning lathe and covered with wood shavings and dust.




Alan this is what WB is for, the therapy for such people. We also help develop those that are not yet fully gripped by the syndrome, thus guaranteeing us business at both ends; such was the case with Marc until I secretly bribed his wife with one year free weekly hair styling and manicures. We'll get repaid in spades from Marc's future and frequent "Want To Buy" threads to feed his addiction.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Nov 11, 2014)

Rikon or perhaps the Delta Midi 46-460 which I have and love.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 11, 2014)

eaglea1 said:


> Rikon or perhaps the Delta Midi 46-460 which I have and love.



Delta is not feasable price wise...


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 11, 2014)

Plus Delta warranty service is horrible. I love my 46-460 but when it breaks it sucks. I'd lean to the Rikon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 11, 2014)

I love my Rikon mini... If you can swing it, the midi on sale this month at woodcraft is a heck of a deal. If not, keep an eye out over the next month or two. I got my mini for $299 at woodcraft a month after the bandsaw was on sale, so it may be back to $299 next month

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 11, 2014)

Oh, and don't forget your set of woodtick tools to compliment it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodintyuuu (Nov 11, 2014)

CRAIGSLIST do not start out on a mini or midi used machines are all over craigslist and within a 3 or 4 hour drive of your place in the northest you have 17 million people , some of which have purhased a lathe and did not care for the sport or croaked!. that said a metal spinning lathe is really good also it does not care if its spinning wood or metal
, If yu do your homework diligently on craigslist and post some of the ones you want to know about i bet yu get a way better lathe for the same money as the mini or midi . of couse if space is your issue then a mini is it. PS; i have boxes and boxes of lathe tools that could be gifted to you they are not the latest or greatest but usable and cupla like parting tools and bedans and skews and gouges will compliment the inevitable new steel gouges. so do the research and report back to us with the results and lets buy a flipping lathe cl

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Tclem (Nov 11, 2014)

Then buy some wood from cliff.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 11, 2014)

Space is very limited in my shop. I'm selling my jointer to make room....

Thanx for the offers too Cliff. I'll let ya know...

I've been searching craigs list for about a month now....haven't seen much I liked....


----------



## jmurray (Nov 11, 2014)

I had harbor freights larger lathe, 40" 3/4hp. I used it for roughly two years. It's a start I guess, but looking back I wish I'd saved my money. small parts broke, headstock developed a lot of play , tailstock was pretty crappy too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodintyuuu (Nov 11, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> Space is very limited in my shop. I'm selling my jointer to make room....
> 
> Thanx for the offers too Cliff. I'll let ya know...
> 
> I've been searching craigs list for about a month now....haven't seen much I liked....


cool man different issue -

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Final Strut (Nov 11, 2014)

I love my two Rikons. I am not fond of the new blue color they are making them but do love my Rikons. Did I mention that I really love my two Rikons. I have the one in your link as well as the variable speed sister to it. I have had them both for just over two years and have had zero issues with them. Even if I did from what I have been told their customer service is outstanding.

That HF lathe is a #1 morse taper so any of the accessories that you would buy for it will not work when you decide to upgrade to a big lathe (like your wife predicts you will).

Go with the Rikon and be happy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 11, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> I'm selling my jointer to make room....



  You let those on the dark side capture you- Now you are doomed to shoveling shavins and turin trees into more shavings.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 11, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> You let those on the dark side capture you- Now you are doomed to shoveling shavins and turin trees into more shavings.




And becoming one of the cool guys.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 11, 2014)

And it's harder to cut your fingers off with a lathe......

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 11, 2014)

Sweet.....I always wanted to be one of the cool kids...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 11, 2014)

SENC said:


> And becoming one of the cool guys.



Cool guys??? ERRR I think I will pass

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Nov 11, 2014)

If there are turning clubs in your area, it would be worth your time to check with the members. We just started a club locally, and my Rikon midi found a new home with a beginner for $150. Plus, he picked up a bunch of starter tools from some of the others in the club along with several hundred bucks worth of pen blanks and kits from me... For free!

If you're looking to buy new, the Rikon seems like a no brainer to me in the midi market. I know of a couple of folks with Grizzly lathes, and they seem to like them... I've never turned on a Grizzly, so I can't vote for or against them.

Reactions: Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 11, 2014)

Marc have you tried Search tempest for an area specific search.


----------



## Mike Mills (Nov 11, 2014)

I would go with the Rikon hands down.

8" throw on the HF compared to Rikons 12"
3 amp motor? on the HF (1/3 HP) vs 1/2 HP on the Rikon
1MT where the Rikon has more standard 2MT
Fairly high low speed on the HF (750 rpm) vs Rikon 430


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 11, 2014)

Thank you for all your replies. This is Michele. As far as the bribes........its shoes! I already don't see Marc but I remember using my dads lathe and really had fun.....maybe we will be full of shavings together!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 11, 2014)

You need tandem lathes, Michele, then you can be cool kids together! You'll love it, turning is addictive!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 11, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> As far as the bribes........its shoes!



Michele could I interest you in these?

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 11, 2014)

She said no...(and added under her breath, smartass.) Lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Nov 11, 2014)

Dernit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 11, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> Michele has been wanting to buy me a lathe for some time now, but she says everytime she gets me a tool I have to upgrade it somehow, or I return it for something else.
> So we went and looked at this one...
> 
> http://m.harborfreight.com/8-inch-x-12-inch-bench-top-wood-lathe-95607.html
> ...




That's the Rikon I have and I really like it .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 12, 2014)

Marc I have the.HF 10x20 lathe and think it is as good as rikon or PSI lathe of that size.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 12, 2014)

Marc,

1) Rikon is a great lathe. If you can afford it, that's the way to go. (Check for deals at Woodcraft.)

2) That HF lathe you link to does not get good reviews, I'd recommend against it.

3) THIS HF lathe (#65345) does get good reviews and is (apart from the color of the paint) the same as lathes sold under the PennState, Rockler, etc, label.

4) The store had sold out of the #65345 lathe when I went to buy one, so I came away with THIS ONE instead. Quite a lot bigger, so it might not work for you, but again it's parts-compatible with lathes sold with different labels on them (Jet, Delta). It worked well for me until I upgraded to a Nova.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Hill (Nov 13, 2014)

When I wanted to try turning I bought the larger HF lathe & it was good for what I wanted to learn. When I wanted to go to larger turnings, I found that the 3/4hp motor just couldn't keep up /bogged down easily. The handles on the tool rest & lock tended to wear out easily which wasn't too hard to re-engineer, and belt changing was interesting (sarcasm intended). It was educational for me and helped me decide what I wanted to look for in a future lathe.
I like to have multiple projects going so I now have 3 lathes that have at least a 14 inch capability (yes---and a large shop ) The only "new" lathe I have is a Nova 1624 which for the money and footprint size--believe it'll be hard to beat for a limited space(the belt/speed change thing that gets kicked around is really a _nonissue_).
My other lathes are much greedier with floor space in terms of being longer- a Vega 1446 and a ShopFox W1758 (= Grizzly).​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 15, 2014)

@manbuckwal ...what is the size of the post hole on your rikon? 3/4"?


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 15, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> @manbuckwal ...what is the size of the post hole on your rikon? 3/4"?



Looks to be 5/8"


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 15, 2014)

Awe poop...ok. thanks for measuring.


----------



## Johnturner (Nov 15, 2014)

This is the best title for a thread I have ever seen, "My wife wants to buy me a lathe." Marc, Michele is definitely a keeper.
Welcome to the addiction er Hobby. This is the best source of info and advice (not to mention wood) on the web.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 15, 2014)

I know right!! I find myself loving her more and more each day....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MikeMD (Nov 17, 2014)

The bottom line is that no matter what your first lathe is (unless it is a Robust American Beauty), you will likely upgrade it very quickly...if the wallet allows. I would seriously advise against that HF lathe. For the price, and at that size, it is VERY limiting, and the precision can't be anything close to desirable. You'll outgrow an 8" lathe before you finish reading the manual. At a MINIMUM, I'd suggest a 10" Jet. But would suggest a Rikon VS as a lathe with decent power, variable speed control, and a moderate turning capacity (12"). That might last you a couple years (not that the lathe will last only that long, but it might take you that long to outgrow it). There is NOTHING that will make turning more enjoyable and instill confidence more than sheer mass. Heavy lathes don't shake and vibrate like lighter ones. And a 500 lb lathe (which sounds like a lot) can be shaking and walking across your floor with a 12" wet out of balance blank easier than you could ever imagine), is only the tip of the 'heavy' iceberg for lathes. I could go on about this for pages. I'll leave it at this...unless you want more.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 18, 2014)

The.10 inch HF is similar to the jet and rikon. Some are good quality also.Lot of different label lathes are made in China by the same company. Just different colors.


----------



## SENC (Nov 18, 2014)

Toolsplus.com has a package including a Nova Comet lathe and a G3 chuck for $469. It is also a 12" like the Rikon, but with a 3/4hp motor and variable speed.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 24, 2014)

I got the rikon 70-100 yesterday!
Here's my first turning so far. I need to sand it some more and work on the base. But I'm happy with the looks of it.

.







I certainly need a WWT rougher to do the insides better.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 24, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 24, 2014)

Wait until you apply the finish... Thats the very moment your addiction will start.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 15, 2014)

Marc, how are you liking the Rikon 70-100 so far? What do you think of the quality of it? I'm looking at potentially upgrading from an early 90's Craftsman and the Rikon 70-100 is the lathe I've been mainly looking at.


----------



## Terry Humphries (Dec 15, 2014)

I have the Rikon. A bolt in the tail stock broke and I emailed them to find out where I could get a replacement. They replied asking for my address and a few days later the replacement arrived in the mail. No charge! Can't beat that.


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 15, 2014)

I love it. Its great for small stuff. Today I just tried to turn a 8" platter out of maple. It seems to bog when I used pressure. But it could also be that my tools are sucky. I need bigger gouges.

I bought the barracuda 3000 chuck. Very nice.
Michele is gettin me the psi jumbo jaws to hold the bowls.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 15, 2014)

@ripjack13 that will sound like an airplane with the jumbo plates. I had to stop, put on gloves, ear plugs and wanted a bulletproff vest just in case something flew off. I got over the noise now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## APBcustoms (Dec 15, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> Michele has been wanting to buy me a lathe for some time now, but she says everytime she gets me a tool I have to upgrade it somehow, or I return it for something else.
> So we went and looked at this one...
> 
> http://m.harborfreight.com/8-inch-x-12-inch-bench-top-wood-lathe-95607.html
> ...



Do not get the harbor freight!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 15, 2014)

Dude....I already got the rikon....


----------



## APBcustoms (Dec 15, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> Dude....I already got the rikon....



I didn't realize that there was 3 pages haha. Also I already saw your turnings so idk what I was thinking. congrats brother

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 15, 2014)

Gettin senile in your old age....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Dec 15, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> Gettin senile in your old age....



You have no clue my man

Reactions: Like 1


----------

